# Leopard tortoise tried to breed with Sulcata tortoise



## Gourd123 (Sep 4, 2019)

The topic of this thread is exactly that, my male Leopard tortoise, Martin, tried breeding with my female sulcata, Brownie. I'm not aware of their ages. I just want to know if this is normal or if this could indicate anything weird. Or even if there are any problems with this.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm a purist and don't like the idea of two different species of opposite sexes living together. I personally wouldn't interbreed the species. And I would definitely keep a male and female of any species in separate enclosures. The above pairing has been done before and it has resulted in offspring. Is it common? No, but it has been done.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 4, 2019)

That looks hilarious though haha poodle mounting a mastiff


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 4, 2019)

Poor guys gonna throw his back out


----------



## wellington (Sep 4, 2019)

I 100% agree with Yvonne. The two should not breed and should not be housed together. The sulcata is and will be much bigger and more aggressive then the leopard.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 4, 2019)

Wellington, dont go to the no moderators allowed thread.. we’re x breeding iguanas and sulcatas right now lol


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 4, 2019)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wellington, dont go to the no moderators allowed thread.. we’re x breeding iguanas and sulcatas right now lol



I have Ring-Necked Pheasants and Red Wrigglers cross breeding as well.


----------



## Jnics10 (Sep 6, 2019)

Your tortoise forum was so preoccupied with whether or not they *could*, they didn't stop to think if they _*should.*_


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 6, 2019)

Jnics10 said:


> Your tortoise forum was so preoccupied with whether or not they *could*, they didn't stop to think if they _*should.*_


Both Wellington and I said they SHOULD NOT.


----------



## Jnics10 (Sep 6, 2019)

Yeah... As awesome as it sounds, nobody really needs a Tortoisesaurus Rex...


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2019)

Gourd123 said:


> The topic of this thread is exactly that, my male Leopard tortoise, Martin, tried breeding with my female sulcata, Brownie. I'm not aware of their ages. I just want to know if this is normal or if this could indicate anything weird. Or even if there are any problems with this.



Species should never be mixed. There are many problems with this. They should be separated ASAP.


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Nov 18, 2019)

Interbreeding very rarely works because different tortoises eggs need different amounts of calcium, and your female is made to produce sulcata eggs, not leopard tortoise eggs.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 1, 2020)

Tom said:


> Species should never be mixed. There are many problems with this. They should be separated ASAP.



Am I missing something? I thought species weren’t to be raised together. What sick scientists are now doing leave torts alone please.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 2, 2020)

Tom said:


> Species should never be mixed. There are many problems with this. They should be separated ASAP.


I agree.
There are many OTHER reasons why these should be separated right away.


----------

